# I picked these up for $35, I haven't started turning yet, are these any good?



## JoAnneN (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

Those look like a basic set of spindle chisels. Hard to read the label but I think it says Craftsman? They are probably high speed steel so that's good.

Looks like, from the top, you have a 1/2" round nose scraper, maybe a 3/4" gouge, 3/4" skew, something I don't recognize and a 1/8" parting tool.

The scrapers should be OK for spindle or faceplate turning, the parting tool is always good, the gouge, well, some people do well with that type.

I suppose if you walked into a Sears store and bought them new they would probably cost $60-80 bucks, so yeah, you probably did alright.

I will say, those are just about the exact same tools I used for my first 20 years of very occasional turning and I made some decent stuff in that time.

They are certainly up to the task of getting you started and learning how to sharpen.

Good luck and start turning!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I think they are carbon steel, and okay to learn to sharpen tools & turn with. Yes they are spindle turning tools and not really good for bowl turning.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd probably only use the parting tool, the skew, and the scraper. I might use the gouge for roughing.

I'd buy a decent spindle gouge and bowl gouge, and probably a roughing gouge if you didn't use the big gouge for that.

And get a knowledgeable turner to show you how to slice, not scrape.

Turning is the closest thing to instant gratification in woodworking.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Defiantly carbon steel, I have a similar set. By the logo they are probably from the 1940's


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

If you poke around you'll read that the problem with Craftsman chisels is not the steel but the length of the steel itself - you can't really put your hand on it for leverage. But use them and you may like them.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the same set. Sears sold them both in carbon steel and later in high speed steel (HSS). Mine are carbon steel, they don't wear as well as HSS but they are easy to sharpen and take a keen edge. They are fine for domestic hardwoods. They dull in a second on anything super hard (3500+ Janka). The trickiest thing is sharpening takes a very light touch or you will blue the steel in the blink of an eye. The HSS versions usually say that on them somewhere.


----------

